# Munich Travel Questions



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

Just got my appointment date and time to pick up my 2020 M340i in Munich. Haven't been to Munich in many years and I have several questions:
First, would appreciate some recommendations as to where to stay that is relatively close to the BMW headwaters where we'll pick up the car.
What is the best way to get from the Munich airport to a hotel? Is there Uber in Munich?
Any other thoughts or recommendations?

I sincerely appreciate any recommendations or advice

Thank you


----------



## darkwing56 (Feb 25, 2013)

Although there are closer hotels, I can recommend Munich Marriott, It's a little over 2 miles from the Welt, walking distance to a U-Bahn station (although you have to change lines to get to Olympiazentrum station) and in a good neighborhood. I stayed there for my last Euro Delivery and plan to stay again in July. However, if you want convenience and a short walk to the Welt, there is Arthotel ANA im Olympiapark and then a couple of others slightly further away. It's a budget option You can see them on Google Maps. 

As for getting in from the airport, isn't pick-up at airport and transportation to Welt or hotel included in the Euro Delivery price?


----------



## GivRoF36 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got my appointment date and time to pick up my 2020 M340i in Munich. Haven't been to Munich in many years and I have several questions:
> First, would appreciate some recommendations as to where to stay that is relatively close to the BMW headwaters where we'll pick up the car.
> ...


Congrats Rsnic! Hope you have a blast in Europe.

(1) As darkwing56 noted, Munich Marriott is pretty close. There's also Hilton Munich Park and a number of other places to stay. When you get your Euro Delivery Welcome booklet, it will also list a number of recommendations as well.

(2) Best way to get to a hotel from the airport is to use the complimentary limo service that BMW will provide. They'll send you more info on that about 2-3 weeks before your delivery date. 
You can use an Uber, taxi or the metro for the short trip to Welt.

BMW uses a company called Premium-Drive now. It used to be Sixt. If you see Sixt as the service in the documentation BMW sends you, it's old info. (I just did ED on 4/25 and ran into this issue)

Enjoy!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> [*]Any other thoughts or recommendations?
> [/LIST]


A few thoughts on travel beyond Munich:
Bavaria is one of my favorite areas in Europe. It is very scenic and, if you are a history buff Bavaria is where Hitler got his political start. Nuremberg was the site of his big political rallies and the trial of the Nazi bigwigs

On the scenic side there are King Ludwig's castles, the Alpine Road and of course the Alps. It's also a great area to enjoy the occasional beer or three.

If you have any plans for travel beyond Munich this Forum is a great source.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

@Trinitony, @ GivRofF36, @DarkWing56,

First and foremost, thank you all for your thoughtful responses!

I haven't, as yet, gotten any booklet from BMW NA's Euro Dept, hence my questions.

Your recommendations on hotels and airport rides are most appreciated.

Though I had spent about 10 years in Germany (am retired Army), had completely forgotten about NeuSchwanstein, Schloss Linderhof and, of course, Garmisch; definitely will be on our itinerary. Additionally, will be the day of driving on Nubrugring (which I did in 1970 with my new Opel Ralleye Kadette -- yup, believe it or not). Will also spend a few days in Munich after we return the car before flying back.

If you have any other thoughts or recommendations, I truly welcome them

Al


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

As ex-military you might enjoy visiting Oberammergau where they still have the NATO school. The locals love Americans, especially vets. Hitler's secret jet factories were hidden in nearby mountainsides. If you get a chance, try taking a ride on the Rodelbahn just outside Oberammergau. It's basically an alpine roller coaster but far more scenic. The chairlift takes forever to take you up the mountain to the starting point. We were up above the snow line last May. The descent is absolutely thrilling. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsnic said:


> If you have any other thoughts or recommendations, I truly welcome them
> 
> Al


It would help to know the age/composition of your group. What particular interests. How long will you have the car before drop off.

Since you spent 10 years in Europe with the military it seems unlikely to me that we will have any travel suggestions that you have not already had - but we are game to try!

Since ED cars seem to take an eternity to return home, your plan to drop your car off in Munich several days before you return home is a good plan. That way your car gets a bit of a head start on its return journey. And Munich is one of the better locations to drop off if you are, like most of us, anxious to have your car return home quickly.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> It would help to know the age/composition of your group. What particular interests. How long will you have the car before drop off.
> 
> Since you spent 10 years in Europe with the military it seems unlikely to me that we will have any travel suggestions that you have not already had - but we are game to try!
> 
> Since ED cars seem to take an eternity to return home, your plan to drop your car off in Munich several days before you return home is a good plan. That way your car gets a bit of a head start on its return journey. And Munich is one of the better locations to drop off if you are, like most of us, anxious to have your car return home quickly.


@Trinitony,

Well, I have already thought of Schloss Linderhof, NeuSchwanstein, Gramisch, Obberramagau, Rothenburg, Nuburgring, and perhaps the Low COuntries.; both of us are retired and we'll have the car in Europe for 2 weeks before we drop off and fly back

Thanks


----------



## BeamerandBimmer (Nov 3, 2012)

I***8217;m on my last day of Euro Delivery. A couple of things that I didn***8217;t know were..... The change in limo service, Saturday Delivery is available, Saturday drop off is available in Munich(all require four day advance request for drop off appointment).
BTW The insurance provided does not cover you on ***8220;race track surfaces***8221;. Be careful about going to the Ring. 
Have fun. I can***8217;t believe I***8217;ve never done this before.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got my appointment date and time to pick up my 2020 M340i in Munich. Haven't been to Munich in many years and I have several questions:
> First, would appreciate some recommendations as to where to stay that is relatively close to the BMW headwaters where we'll pick up the car.
> ...


Getting from the Airport to Hotel, BMW pays for SIXT to take you, it's normally a 7 Series, ours was a 750dL it was the one with the triple turbo diesel engine and the driver would nail the throttle every chance he got, it was amazing how fast that car was.

We stayed at the Sheraton WestPark https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mucsi-sheraton-munich-westpark-hotel/ It was comfortable and it was fully remodeled in 2016. There is a U-Banh station in front of the hotel. There is a U-Banh station next to the welt.

We took an Uber from the hotel to the welt the morning of pickup.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

GivRoF36 said:


> Congrats Rsnic! Hope you have a blast in Europe.
> 
> (1) As darkwing56 noted, Munich Marriott is pretty close. There's also Hilton Munich Park and a number of other places to stay. When you get your Euro Delivery Welcome booklet, it will also list a number of recommendations as well.
> 
> ...


Interesting and sad.... What kind of car did they pick you up in?


----------



## GivRoF36 (Feb 1, 2016)

Eagle11 said:


> Interesting and sad.... What kind of car did they pick you up in?


Not sad at all. It was still a 7 series vehicle and a very nice driver. Same process, but just found out the hard way about the change when I sent an email to Sixt and they promptly replied that they didn't do the shuttle for BMW anymore.


----------



## Chuckycheese (Feb 26, 2006)

*Rather odd...I hope*



GivRoF36 said:


> Not sad at all. It was still a 7 series vehicle and a very nice driver. Same process, but just found out the hard way about the change when I sent an email to Sixt and they promptly replied that they didn't do the shuttle for BMW anymore.


I'm in Vienna now and picked up my 2020 430i convertible on the 6th. I thought it was very odd that the BMW brochure hadn't been corrected with the proper limo pick-up information but i got it figured out.

By the way, if you're dropping off in Vienna, the email address is also wrong for making that arrangement. You should write to [email protected]. She is extremely helpful. Any other email address will 'kick back' and 'lagermanx.com' was never right to start with.

I'm really glad that the people in charge of the brochures and BMW North America website are not the ones who manufacture the automobiles.


----------



## BeamerandBimmer (Nov 3, 2012)

We picked up on May 6th as well. I also ran into the same problem about the Limo company change. The new service was very prompt and accommodating especially since I had procrastinated to the very end. I emailed them prior to boarding my flight and they had replied by the time I arrived in Munich and had a driver there to pick me up. 
What I found to be more stressful was arranging for car drop off in Munich on Saturday. I played email/phone tag with Loginout for several days. In today***8217;s environment there is no excuse why this shouldn***8217;t be as easy as clicking boxes on a web site or app. 
This was my first ED and will definitely not be my last. I only kick myself for not doing it with my previous cars. Overall a great experience. We did 1600 miles in one week.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

What I've been doing on my most recent EDs is heading out to Loginout right _after_ picking up my new car. We pre-arrange our drop-off paperwork so that on the day we fly home we only need to park the car in their spaces. We hand them the second set of keys and fill out all necessary forms at the start of our European holiday. We usually head home on the weekend as it is and most flights back to Newark or Philly leave early in the morning.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> [*]First, would appreciate some recommendations as to where to stay that is relatively close to the BMW headwaters where we'll pick up the car.


I stayed at a really budget pension.

Pension Weiss
Motorstraße 64, 80809 München, Germany•+49 89 35847862

Kind of far to walk but can shorten the walk by taking the U-Bahn one stop. It's northeast of the BMW Welt on a small dead end street near Frankfurter Ring.

Very basic but no complaints.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

We've stayed at 2 different hotels on Schillerstraße. Interesting street, but never felt unsafe. One block from the Hauptbahnhof, easy walking distance to Karlsplatz. We stayed at the Drei Lowen the first time and next door at the Conrad hotel. The Drei Lowen was a little nicer, but we liked them both. Prices are very reasonable also.

Download the MVV app, makes using the U-bahn and S-bahn very easy.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Dave 20T said:


> I stayed at a really budget pension.
> 
> Pension Weiss
> Motorstraße 64, 80809 München, Germany***8226;+49 89 35847862
> ...


Love the way you travel. I also stay in less palatial accommodations. I generally use Booking.com to find the cheapest highly rated Pension, Zimmer Frei or hotel. On our last trip we stayed at the LetoMotel München Nord. It's 100 meters from the Olympia-Einkaufzentrum U-Bahn and just two quick stops from the Welt on the U-8. The same U-Bahn stop also has direct trains to Hauptbahnhof (main train station) and downtown Munich. The rooms are pretty small but clean, quiet and comfortable. No frills here but we only used the place for sleep. Too much to see and do in Munich. There is a free parking lot and WiFi is great. Under $75/night in Munich is an amazing price.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Gluhwein said:


> Love the way you travel. I also stay in less palatial accommodations. I generally use Booking.com to find the cheapest highly rated Pension, Zimmer Frei or hotel. On our last trip we stayed at the LetoMotel München Nord. It's 100 meters from the Olympia-Einkaufzentrum U-Bahn and just two quick stops from the Welt on the U-8. The same U-Bahn stop also has direct trains to Hauptbahnhof (main train station) and downtown Munich. The rooms are pretty small but clean, quiet and comfortable. No frills here but we only used the place for sleep. Too much to see and do in Munich. There is a free parking lot and WiFi is great. Under $75/night in Munich is an amazing price.


If one speaks a little German, this and other pensions will usually play along even though they know English. A big hotel won't bother and will automatically speak English. I think it's because in big hotels, they know English very well and are probably instructed to speak it.

When I got the car, I left the central city area because, while parking is not difficult in Munich, parking is really easy to find in the suburbs. I stayed in a budget Ibis where the parking lot had quite a few BMW and also small vans of small German companies with addresses in small towns. That Ibis had their own parking garage.

The beauty of European Delivery is that you don't have to stay in cities but can visit smaller towns and tourist attractions in the country. One option is to see the central part of Munich before taking delivery or after you return the car. It's a waste to see the Deutsches Museum and have a new BMW. It's not a waste to see the Deutsches Museum aircraft annex in Oberschleißheim north of Munich but close to the city limits.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got my appointment date and time to pick up my 2020 M340i in Munich. Haven't been to Munich in many years and I have several questions:
> First, would appreciate some recommendations as to where to stay that is relatively close to the BMW headwaters where we'll pick up the car.
> ...


Would you mind posting a copy of your invoice? We're interested in the same car you are picking up and want to do an ED like you. Thanks.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

*marriott*

Hello
its been years since my ED but i also stayed at the marriott because it was recommended on this forum and it was a bit out of way with a change in the metro but it was not that big of a deal really and it was close to the metro once you got off.. i remember was just crossing a street and walking a little ..to the hotel.. it was more of a residential area from what i recall so if you wanted to do anything i think you would have to get on metro but it was so close.. it was easy to get to and from places easily. The marriott was really nice i remember.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

The Marriott used to be Priceline's default 4 star hotel back when you could bid by stars. I think they have a new model now so bidding is not available now to get the super bargain rates you could get for 4 star hotels. Priceline still offers competitive rates though so that is a site worth checking as they may still have their tie-in with the Marriott chain. We have stayed at the Marriott there in Munich and I second what the others have said. A the time they offered a businessman's package as an option with breakfast and internet benefits that was worth having.


----------



## KiserWatch (May 14, 2021)

When I travel, I always try to find as much information about the country or the city as possible. Also, I always check out good hotels with great reviews. But your tips aren't bad either, thank you. I love to eat out, so I often look for new restaurants to have a good meal and try something new. I recently found an article 10 Historical New York City Restaurants that are Finger-Lickin' Delicious! that talks about historic restaurants in New York City, and I immediately wanted to visit them. I had heard about some of them but had never been there. I think it's going to be a great experience.


----------



## dskolt (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi all, I'd like to know more about Melbourne. How is the situation there now?


----------



## medsarko8 (Nov 23, 2021)

I've been to Munich several times. It's a fascinating city. Most of all, I liked the infrastructure. I remember it for a long time. Most unexpected for me was that Munich is quite a dirty and unkempt city. It certainly upset me. Suppose I had known that in advance, I would have gone to Berlin. It's much better there. As for Melbourne, it's a pretty safe city. The only thing you have to be wary of is pickpockets on public transport. At https://www.africanjacana.com/australia/melbourne/ you can find out all the information about this city, which will help you prepare in advance before your trip. I hope my comment will help you.


----------

